# Won't start



## Alaskandiesel (May 14, 2017)

I have a TYM 330 HST with Kabota engine, 1055 hrs. Last fall while driving tractor it just shut off but restarted, it did this 3 times. Ran fine all winter and as I was doing spring service I replaced the original battery (8yrs). Used tractor the next day and shut off during idling would not restart waited about 15 min and it started. Now it will either start or not even turn over or it will turn over but not enough revolutions to start. Not like a dead battery . I can hear the relay clicking. Any thoughts or help is much appreciated


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Sounds to me like a bad battery cable. Check all contacts for corrosion or loose connection. Good luck


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

YUP, check for correct voltage AT the starter & while cranking.. a 10.00 volt meter will keep your hair from falling out..
IF the motor isn't turning fast enough, it wont start.. PERIOD..
Another thing to consider is a worn out starter.. once you encounter a hard starting engine, the common thing to do is keep cranking it.. that wears out the brushes and you end up burning up the starter.. Those Kubota starters aint cheap.. BUT a few minutes on the web will save you hundreds of $.. a 300.00 Kubota starter can be found for around 80.00 reman.


----------



## Alaskandiesel (May 14, 2017)

dozer966 said:


> Sounds to me like a bad battery cable. Check all contacts for corrosion or loose connection. Good luck


Battery cables are clean and tight. Right now when you turn key nothing . Check light on dash lights up as long as you hold key on. If it is running it does occasionally shut off while driving or at an idle or it will turn over strong but not long enough to start like power was cut off. Right now when I turn key I can hear the relay click once. There are two relays and I switched them to see if one was bad but still the same. The master brake switch is un plugged and jumper wire installed. Tractor started and ran fine for a day. Seat safety switch had the micro switch tab broken off years ago. I will pull starter and have it tested but not sure if it would cause it to shut off while running , my electrical diagnosis skills as a auto body lifer are not good . You guys on this forum are awesome and thanks again for your help. Keep the suggestions coming


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Can you jump it AT the starter & get it to turn over?? IF SO, that tells you, you have a safety switch out of wack somewhere..
The big connector on the battery is the + & the small spade is the solenoid connector.. run a THICK wire from 1 to the other & see if it will spin..
MAKE SURE its in NUETRAL otherwise you'll get run over.. BE CAREFUL..


----------



## Alaskandiesel (May 14, 2017)

Yes that worked, hit the glow plug and jumped battery to solenoid and it started then shut off when I removed jumper. Thank you so much.


----------



## Alaskandiesel (May 14, 2017)

Using the jumper wire worked. When wire touched it started removed jumper and it shut off. Thanks again for all you guys that answer these forums without you guys I couldn't be living my dream here in Alaska. The closest tractor repair center is a JD dealer 75 miles away?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

OK good, your making progress believe it or not..
The starter is just that.. FOR STARTING..
SOMETHING is telling the starter not to engage from the key switch..
IT HAS TO BE a safety switch..
SOMETHING is telling the shut off solenoid to shut the engine down..
Seat present switch, temp switch, oil pressure switch, neutral safety AND PTO switches, are all that come to mind.. Pull them 1 at a time & make up a jumper wire to clip the ends together.. or use a straightened out paper clip in a U shape to push into the holes on the end of the wire..
IF you sit in the seat, turn the key & hold it to the starting position & move/wiggle every friggin lever you can reach w/ your other hand.. you might just find a sweet spot in the gear selector or pto lever..


----------



## Alaskandiesel (May 14, 2017)

Ok I was able to start the tractor this morning and hooked up the tiller it shut off idling but restarted so I started tilling got about 50 ft and tractor shut off. I jumped the master brake switch, nothing so I jumped the seat switch still not turning over. I looked in the manual that came with it for other switches. Saw there is temp switch and oil switch and a lever sensing switch maybe it is either PTO or range lever but no locations. I saw what I thought was oil switch and unplugged it and installed a jumper. It turned over a ran but only if I held the key in the start position, on second look it looks like the wire went to the injection pump? Plugged everything back in and will turn over and run now but only if I hold the key in start position. Did I just mess up something else or what was intermittent now broke?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Start with the key switch. Make sure it is sending power to the injection solenoid when the key is switched on.


----------



## Alaskandiesel (May 14, 2017)

*Won't start update*

After some time looking on Internet for parts diagrams looks like it's not the injection pump but the stop solenoid I jumped could this have been the problem all along? It now starts every time just shuts off when I let go of key or did I just add to list of problems


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

That is why you need to check the run position of the key switch. It should be energizing the solenoid when the key is on.


----------



## gkeller73 (Aug 17, 2018)

Alaskandiesel said:


> Yes that worked, hit the glow plug and jumped battery to solenoid and it started then shut off when I removed jumper. Thank you so much.


my 353 hst is doing the same. I think the controller went out waiting on it to get here.
give me a shout and let me know how yours turned out


----------

